# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  علیرضا سلیمی : خرید و فروش 700 میلیونی صندلی در یک دانشکده پزشکی

## saj8jad

*خرید و فروش ۷۰۰ میلیونی صندلی در یک دانشکده پزشکی
*
*عضو هیئت‌رئیسه کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس نشست عصر امروز این کمیسیون را تشریح کرد.*

به گزارش مشرق، حجت‌الاسلام  علیرضا سلیمی عضو هیئت‌رئیسه کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی  در تشریح نشست عصر امروز این کمیسیون، گفت: اولین دستور کار کمیسیون بررسی  طرح الزام دولت در تعیین سرفصل جنایات آمریکا در کتب درسی مدارس و  دانشگاه‌ها بود که پس از بحث و تبادل نظر این طرح تصویب شد.

وی با اشاره به دستور کار دوم امروز کمیسیون  متبوع خود، افزود: برخی از گزارشات به کمیسیون درباره خرید و فروش صندلی  در دانشگاه‌ها واصل شده بود که قرار بر این شد نمایندگان اطلاعات تکمیلی در  این زمینه را به کمیسیون ارائه کنند.
  نماینده محلات در مجلس با بیان اینکه برخی  از نمایندگان آمارهای نگران کننده‌ای درباره خریدوفروش صندلی در دانشگاه‌ها  ارائه کردند، ادامه داد: *یکی از این نمایندگان اعلام کرد در برخی از  دانشگاه‌ها و در رشته پزشکی یک صندلی تا ۷۰۰ میلیون خرید و فروش می‌شود.*
  عضو هیئت‌رئیسه کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات  مجلس با اشاره به دستور کار سوم این کمیسیون، اظهار داشت:طرحی از سوی  نمایندگان برای حذف و یا ادغام سازمان سنجش تدوین و به کمیسیون ارائه شده  بود که پس از بحث و بررسی قرار بر این شد در این زمینه کمیته‌ای تشکیل و  برروی این طرح کار بیشتر انجام شود.
  سلیمی درباره جزئیات این طرح گفت: طبق این  طرح آزمون دانشگاه آزاد با دیگر آزمون‌ها ادغام می‌شد که نمایندگان مخالف  این طرح اعلام کردند با توجه به اینکه دانشگاه آزاد متعلق به بخش خصوصی و  تابع قانون اصل ۴۴ است نمی‌توان ادغام آزمون‌های آن را انجام داد.  وی ادامه داد: برخی از مخالفان طرح ادغام یا  حذف سازمان سنجش نیز اعتقاد داشتند چون این سازمان با برگزاری آزمون  نخبگان را به دانشگاه می‌فرستد امکان حذف این سازمان وجود ندارد.


منبع: تسنیم

----------


## Zahra77

*مریم مقتدری 3 میلیارد نخرید بود؟ 
تو پاچش کرده بودن پس*

----------


## saj8jad

> گند زده شده به انجمن رفته پی کارش اون تاپیک های خودکار میگرم دستم عرق میکنه تا هم خوابگاهی خوب نصیبتون بشه هعی 
> تا این تاپیک های پی در پی حاشیه ای که نمیدونم اینجا فروم کنکوره یا پیج  اینستاگرامی یا سایت یا وبلاگ شخصی برای انتشار خبر یا فعالیت های مدنی  .
> و قسمت مزخرف تر اینکه این موضوع رو تو بخش دانش اموزی می بینیم نه گفتگوی عمومی .جای این تاپیک تو بحث مربوط به انتخاب رشته نیست
> هر چند وجود خود تاپیک اضافیه .یکی زدی رو همون اخبار مربوط به مقدمی و  فروش صندلی رو پیگیری کن .اصلا کمپین بزن جمع شین یه جایی .دیگه این تاپیک  های سری و متوالی برای چیه؟جلب توجه ؟حاشیه سازی ؟ ارضای روحی مهم بودن؟
> 
>  @Araz
> دقیقا ناظر هات دارن چیکار میکنن؟


درود، شما دوست دارید مثلا چه نوع تاپیک هایی زده بشه که زده نشده تا الان؟!!
طرف  در مورد مشکلش تاپیک میزنه میگن حاشیه اس، در مورد مشکل خوابگاهش تاپیک  میزنه میگن حاشیه اس، در مورد سهمیه های ظالمانه تاپیک میزنن میگن حاشیه  اس، در مورد شرایط دانشگاهش تاپیک میزنه میگن حاشیه اس (!) در مورد وضعیت  درسیش تاپیک میزنن میگن حاشیه اس (!) و در مورد ... (!)
تعریفتون از حاشیه چیه دقیقا؟ (!) بگین تا ما هم با مفهوم و تعریف حاشیه آشنا بشیم (!)
اینکه  دیگران در موارد مختلفی که اشاره کردید تاپیک ارسال میکنن دلیلی بر به گند  زده شدن یا نشدن انجمن نیست که اصولا یه بحث دیگه و جداگانه اس
اینجا  یه فروم گفتگوی عمومی تبادل نظر (گفتگو) و تبادل محتوا هستش مثل سایر شبکه  های مجازی که شامل همه مباحث عمومی و صنفی ـ آموزشی مرتبط به مدرسه و  دانشگاه و کنکور هستش
این موضوع هم که من ارسال کردم مربوطه به دانشگاه ها هستش و در انجمن مربوط به خودش هم ارسال شده و ...
اضافی بودن یا نبودن تاپیک رو فرستنده مطلب یا مدیران و ناظران تشخیص میدن
من مسئول پیگیری کردن یا کمپین زدم نیستم ، مطلبی هم اگر گذاشتم صرفا جنبه اشتراک گذاری موضوع بوده و بس
جدیدا هم که مُد شده بعضی دوستان فاز همه چیز حاشیه است برداشتن و حرفای قشنگ و گل و گلاب میزنن (!)

*پ.ن :* اگر تاپیک من یا سایر بچه ها خلاف قوانین انجمن بودن اون وقت میتونید گزارش کنید تا ناظران یا مدیران رسیدگی کنن، بدرود

----------


## saj8jad

اولا نصف بیشتر مطالبی که بیان کردید مرتبط به من و موضوع من نبود بنابراین من از بیان توضیحات خودداری میکنم
ثانیا  من قصد متهم کردن شما رو ندارم أخوی
ما اینجا با هدف جنگ و دعوا گرد هم  جمع نشدیم
شما فکر میکنی این نوع تاپیک ها حاشیه یا به اصطلاح خودت اسپمه  تاپیک رو گزارش کن مدیر بررسی میکنه مشکل داشت حذفش میکنه یا هم در حق خودت لطف کن اصلا واردش  نشو کسی هم شما رو اجبار نکرده
اگر هم خیلی اصرار داری و آتیشت تنده، من  از مدیر محترم میخوام که لطفا تاپیک رو حذف کنین چرا که یک تاپیک و پست  برای من کمترین اهمیتی نداره و من دنبال پست و امتیاز و چی و چی اینجا  نیستم
ضمنا شما که به قوا خودت اعصاب نداری نباید وارد تاپیک های به قول خودت حاشیه ای و اسپم بشی دیگه أخوی، خیلی سادس (!)

*پ.ن :* شده حکایت اون روز چت باکس (!)

----------


## Fawzi

:Yahoo (21):

----------


## amir.t34

خیلی کمتر از این مقدار میفروشن

به زودی شاهد پزشک بیکار باشید :Yahoo (27):

----------


## UNI7ED

> *خرید و فروش ۷۰۰ میلیونی صندلی در یک دانشکده پزشکی
> *
> *عضو هیئت‌رئیسه کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس نشست عصر امروز این کمیسیون را تشریح کرد.*
> 
> به گزارش مشرق، حجت‌الاسلام  علیرضا سلیمی عضو هیئت‌رئیسه کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی  در تشریح نشست عصر امروز این کمیسیون، گفت: اولین دستور کار کمیسیون بررسی  طرح الزام دولت در تعیین سرفصل جنایات آمریکا در کتب درسی مدارس و  دانشگاه‌ها بود که پس از بحث و تبادل نظر این طرح تصویب شد.
> 
> وی با اشاره به دستور کار دوم امروز کمیسیون  متبوع خود، افزود: برخی از گزارشات به کمیسیون درباره خرید و فروش صندلی  در دانشگاه‌ها واصل شده بود که قرار بر این شد نمایندگان اطلاعات تکمیلی در  این زمینه را به کمیسیون ارائه کنند.
>   نماینده محلات در مجلس با بیان اینکه برخی  از نمایندگان آمارهای نگران کننده‌ای درباره خریدوفروش صندلی در دانشگاه‌ها  ارائه کردند، ادامه داد: *یکی از این نمایندگان اعلام کرد در برخی از  دانشگاه‌ها و در رشته پزشکی یک صندلی تا ۷۰۰ میلیون خرید و فروش می‌شود.*
>   عضو هیئت‌رئیسه کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات  مجلس با اشاره به دستور کار سوم این کمیسیون، اظهار داشت:طرحی از سوی  نمایندگان برای حذف و یا ادغام سازمان سنجش تدوین و به کمیسیون ارائه شده  بود که پس از بحث و بررسی قرار بر این شد در این زمینه کمیته‌ای تشکیل و  برروی این طرح کار بیشتر انجام شود.
> ...


دوست عزیز شما کارت درسته اتفاقا کسی به جز شما فعالیت مدنی رو پیگیری نمیکنه و از این باب تشکر لازم رو دارم از شما و لطفا سر صحبت های یک نفر کارت رو قطع نکن و ادامه بده ..

دوستانی هم که اینستراکشن دادن که چی اسپمه چی نیست دوست ندارن وارد نشن حالا وارد شدن دوست ندارن نظر ندن به شخصه کنار گزینه ارسال پاسخ سریع ،الزامی ندیدم ..

----------


## saj8jad

> یاد نگرفتین دیگه بحث کردن رو .هر جایی ک بحث هست  میکشین بحث رو  به جز تا یه سوراخی ازش پیدا شه مغلطه کنید 
> اولا توضیحاتم بخاطر مثال هایی که در مورد حاشیه یا نبودنش کردی  بود 
> ثانیا من دعوا نکردم .فقط قربون صدقه نرفتم .و لحن صحبتم در کل صریح و مستقیمه .نه با شما کلا اینه
> مدیر تگ شده
> موضوع به هیچ عنوان فقط شخص شخیص شما نیست یه موضوع کلیه 
> صحبتی هم از اعصاب نداشته من نشده صرفا اشاره به این شد که اسپمر بودن کریحه .نمیدونم اینکه من اعصاب ندارم رو از کجای خودت یا از کجای متن من در اوردی 
> موضوع کاملا کلیه و فقط در مورد شخص شخیص شما  نیست
> و در نهایت بنا به گفته خودت 
> اینجا یه فروم گفتگوی عمومی تبادل نظر (گفتگو) و تبادل محتوا هستش مثل سایر شبکه های مجازی که شامل همه مباحث عمومی و صنفی ـ آموزشی مرتبط به مدرسه و دانشگاه و کنکور هستشو به همین دلیل وقتی وارد شدم یا همینطور وارد نشده موضوعی از این قبیل تو جای نامناسب و تو بخش دانش اموزی دیدم مطمعنا اگه جاش باشه و راش باشه ورود میکنم تا نظم این محیط گفتگوی عمومی بیشتر از این ک هست قاراشمیش نشه


 :Yahoo (76): 
خیلیم جای سپاس و تقدیر و تشکر داره که اداب و اصول بحث کردن رو به من یاد میدید (!) و از دنیا نرفتیم و با مصادیق چیزی به اسم مغلطه کردن هم آشنا شدیم (!)
مثال هایی که زدید تماما مربوط به دیگران بود جناب برای همین من صحبتی در موردشون نکردم
اینکه یه شخص 30 ساله نحوه برخوردش مبادی آداب و پسندیده نیست رو شما و امثال شما بجای طرح فلسفه جوهری در انجمن (!) باید گزارش بدید تا ناظران و مدیران تذکر بدند و ...
ظاهرا شما مجهز به ابزار گل و گلاب و جالبناکی بنام *#حاشیه_سنج* و *#اسپم_سنج* هم هستی و ما نمیدونستیم و اینا رو دستت گرفتی تو تاپیکای انجمن بالا پایین میری میای ببینی کدوم تاپیک حاشیه اس اعمال قانونش کنی (!)
و من اینجا به شما میگم نیازی به این کارا نیست، شما (نوعی) اگر تاپیکی یا پستی چیزی رو دیدید که خلاف قوانین بود و تصور کردید وجودشون الزامی نداره باید اون رو گزارش کنید، تکرار میکنم گزارش کنید تا مدیران اقدام و تصمیم گیری کنند و ...

در هر صورت امیدوارم با فرآیند موضوع آشنا شده باشید، اگر بخوام روش هاش رو با رسم شکل (!) توضیح بدم اینطوری میشه :
*روش اول :* تاپیک/پست اسپم یا غیر ضروری » عدم طرح فلسفه جوهری » کلیک روی دکمه گزارش دادن » بررسی توسط مدیران
*روش دوم :* مشاهده تاپیک/پست اسپم یا غیر ضروری » بی توجهی مثل سایر کاربران » عدم ورود به تاپیک » عدم اجبار به ارسال نظر متشعشعانه

----------

